# Another new double reed call



## eaglea1 (Sep 15, 2014)

Just finished up this new call, but I don't really know what wood it is??? 
Cliff, had this in the box that he sent me. Thanks Cliff for some nice blanks.

Reactions: Like 6 | Great Post 1


----------



## SENC (Sep 15, 2014)

She's a beauty, Randy!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Sep 16, 2014)

Cool call.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## BrentWin (Sep 16, 2014)

Nice looking call! What finish did you use?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## eaglea1 (Sep 17, 2014)

BrentWin said:


> Nice looking call! What finish did you use?


Brent, I used the Call-Coat. Seems to work pretty good, and I haven't had any problems with chipping (yet)


----------



## fredito (Sep 17, 2014)

Very nice call

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## eaglea1 (Sep 18, 2014)

Sold this right away, and donated the money to a co-worker fund raiser. He is terminal (4-6 months) and would like
to get his wife to a Packer game and a Badger game before his time is up. We have the tickets for him and his wife now
and are making arrangements to get them there in Oct.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------

